# The Sword of Victory



## xwingace (Apr 25, 2011)

This is my new wooden sword, that I might be King and knight people when I go to Burning Man.

The blade is cherry with a zebrawood guard and redheart pommel. Cashmere silk wrap on the handle.

The runes are Elder Futhark (the oldest runic language known), and say "Peace through victory" on one side, and "Victory through strength" on the other, and are inlaid with gold leaf. Shellac finish over all, several coats of 3/4 pound cut rubbed in.

When not in use, it looks great on the wall!


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Did you intend to post a picture?
It just showed up. Slow satellite


----------



## LSIrish (Mar 2, 2013)

OH, fantastic!!!! I am hiding this posting from my son as he will just have to have one for himself!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

It looks great. I'm sure that you will have a lot of fun with it at Burning Man.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

It's nice for ceremonial use, but if someone were to attempt regicide then you would be hard pressed to defend yourself with it. You know what they say - Cherry blades are for knighting, not for smiting.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

Very nice. I'm also a bit of a sword fan.



Be sure to post it in your projects.


----------



## lathu (Aug 8, 2013)

Ya.The sword looks very beautiful.Really super.


----------

